# David Maxim Micic Megathread - Bilo IV released



## jonajon91 (Nov 16, 2013)

I don't know about you, but bilo 2.0 is one of my favorite releases, it gets a lot of play time on my iPod. Either way, Bilo 3.0 is out and it kicks all of the ass. Special guests include; Jakub Zytecki (08:32), Jeff Loomis (18:59), Vasil Hadzimanov (24:34) and Per Nilsson (31:14) among a full choir and other people. (seen here).


Anyway, bring on the music!


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Nov 16, 2013)

Gonna listen to this when I have time. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Nov 16, 2013)

Just quickly checked out the first track and Per's + Loomis's solos. Sounds incredible! I'll pick it up off bandcamp later and give it a full listen.


----------



## Leveebreaks (Nov 16, 2013)

Man's a genius. Will check this out when i get back from work.
Still can't believe he made Dark Side Of You with an MG30. I do wish he hadn't called it Destiny Potato though


----------



## jonajon91 (Nov 16, 2013)

I agree that this man is a genius, but my favorite solo so far is Jakubs, just so cool. Its out on bandcamp tomorrow, Ill be getting it on itunes though.

---edit---

Oh and destiny potato is a great name. I know I probably would not have found then if it was just some usual name, so its kind of like really good marketing tools.


----------



## Winspear (Nov 16, 2013)

Listening now. Exciting as always given his stuff is some of my favourite and Jakub is my favourite guitarist by far. Loving the reuse of themes from the other records!!
Is it just me or has 90% of the most amazing music in the last couple of years been from independent/bedroom artists?

EDIT: Smile. Jesus christ.
Alex R. was an awesome surprise also


----------



## Guthrielicious (Nov 16, 2013)

The best piece of new music that I have heard for a very long time. I will be jammin' this a lot the next couple of days I feel. Really some amazingly written compositions.


----------



## Winspear (Nov 16, 2013)

Guthrielicious said:


> The best piece of new music that I have heard for a very long time. I will be jammin' this a lot the next couple of days I feel. Really some amazingly written compositions.



Ditto. Just finished it. Looked at all the 2013 stuff in my iTunes and this is undoubtedly the best release I've heard this year, probably could beat many others too!


----------



## Volteau (Nov 16, 2013)

Heard about this guy last year through a game forum (Mortal Online) randomly enough. All the Bilos are just amazingly awesome.


----------



## ramses (Nov 16, 2013)

Bilo 3.0 makes me happy &#8212; it is evidence that, in addition to the classics, there will always be awesome new music to enjoy.


----------



## Govan Emmanuel (Nov 16, 2013)

Awesome. Jakub's solo is the most unique of all three guest guitar solos


----------



## Asrial (Nov 16, 2013)

There's only a few artists, whose album I won't even flinch to buy. David is one of them.

Jesus, this is good, and I love the throwback to 1.0!


----------



## kamello (Nov 16, 2013)

12 minutes in and I've gotten chills a few times, that's more than enough for me  

never listened to this project of Maxim, only his guest solos and a few songs from Destiny Potato, me bad


----------



## Big_taco (Nov 16, 2013)

That Loomis solo just made my whole weekend.


----------



## Bennykins (Nov 16, 2013)

Pretty much a perfect album. Thanks for bringing it to my attention


----------



## rapterr15 (Nov 18, 2013)

Wasn't crazy about Djelmash's vocals on Smile, but they're growing on me. Overall amazing record, which was what I was expecting considering David's track record. All the guest solos are awesome (Loomis' was particularly rad). David has a great compositional mind and is one of the most creative guys out there right now. I absolutely love his work with the tremolo bar for lots of his melodies and leads. Really awesome stuff. Oh and Vladimir Lilac is ....ing killer. When I heard his nonsensical singing in Where is Now?, it put a huge smile on my face. I feel so fortunate that there are amazing young musicians out there like David and Jakub Zytecki that will probably just keep getting better and continue to put out amazing art. So inspirational.


----------



## RickSchneider (Nov 18, 2013)

Wow.


----------



## Krullnar (Nov 18, 2013)

Holy shnikeys.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Nov 18, 2013)

First listen behind and holy shit.. I though that there would be no way to top the first two Bilos but he just did it. This will definitely get some heavy playtime in my music player just like the other albums did. Very potential AOTY material.


----------



## kamello (Nov 18, 2013)

rapterr15 said:


> Wasn't crazy about Djelmash's vocals on Smile



this, and a few other specific moments in the album make me feel like 


but overall the arrangment, genre mash-ups, toanz, composition and skills are just.....F_U_CK!!! 

also, I love this dude overall attitude


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Nov 18, 2013)

Djelmash's vocals took quite a few listens to get used to for me, I understand why they're recorded the way they are. But at sometimes it really goes much farther out than I usually listen to, but I've looked past that already. They're not bad in any stretch of the word, just different!

Overall I am beyond happy with how this came out, David really is an inspiring musician. And he has more creativity than I've seen most have in such a musical context, I can't see myself not enjoying whatever he puts out. Same with Jakub, that kid is indescribably talented and every time I hear him play a guest solo or anything of the sort I'm ALWAYS blown away by something I've never heard. Can't wait for what else they put out individually and together.


----------



## source field (Nov 18, 2013)

Govan Emmanuel said:


> Awesome. Jakub's solo is the most unique of all three guest guitar solos



what sort of technique/trick he used in the first part of the solo? it sounds like a robot


----------



## Fat-Elf (Nov 18, 2013)

source field said:


> what sort of technique/trick he used in the first part of the solo? it sounds like a robot



If we're talking about the same solo it sounds like heavy palm muting maybe with some chicken picking. Reminds me of some Buckethead stuff really much.


----------



## Krullnar (Nov 19, 2013)

Anyone know if there's still going to be an album from Destiny Potato?


----------



## jonajon91 (Nov 19, 2013)

The last I heard about it, it was recorded, edited and sent to century media. I also heard they were having administration issues and were sat on a lot of paperwork.
I also saw that they have a quite a lot of material that is not on the album with words of a second. (perhaps an EP?)


----------



## Sebski (Nov 19, 2013)

I just found this the other day and it's definitely something new. But the only real stand out track is the last one. And it's really frustrating to listen to because it's amazing throughout, but it never goes anywhere. The final chorus has to be one of the most disappointing things because it really feels like it's going somewhere and then it stops.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Nov 19, 2013)

Sebski said:


> I just found this the other day and it's definitely something new. But the only real stand out track is the last one. And it's really frustrating to listen to because it's amazing throughout, but it never goes anywhere. The final chorus has to be one of the most disappointing things because it really feels like it's going somewhere and then it stops.



I gotta admit that the ending of the last of the song is kinda anti-climatic but on the other hand it has kinda nice closure as it ends the same way the Bilo Part I (from the first Bilo EP) starts.

David Maxim Micic - Bilo part I (feat. Jakub Zytecki) - YouTube


----------



## bigswifty (Nov 20, 2013)

Aleksandra's vocals on Smile are _....ing_ unreal. 
So many different vibes coming out of one performance. Wow.
I've never heard anyone capable of turning grit on and off of their voice while holding a pitch and sustaining the note. It's actually quite sexy despite the despair in her tone


----------



## kamello (Nov 22, 2013)

it just keeps getting better and better

definitely one of my faves of the year 

though I got to agree with fat-elf regarding the anti-climatic ending (leaving the suspense at 41:53 for example would been great, ofc it's just my opinion), I listened to the rests of the albums in the project, and it excites me to see how David just kept getting better and better, I have HUGE hopes for the final Bilo album


----------



## Winspear (Nov 22, 2013)

dbrozz said:


> Aleksandra's vocals on Smile are _....ing_ unreal.
> So many different vibes coming out of one performance. Wow.
> I've never heard anyone capable of turning grit on and off of their voice while holding a pitch and sustaining the note. It's actually quite sexy despite the despair in her tone



Yep, easily one of my favourite vocal performances ever. Reminds me of SikTh in the way she captures intensity and emotion there.


----------



## xfilth (Nov 22, 2013)

Amazing album! In my top 3 of 2013 for sure! Feeling a ton of Devin Townsend vibes on this album!


----------



## penguin_316 (Nov 22, 2013)

I think her vocals on Smile are aweful, I dunno to each his own. I love Sikth, not Sikth at all imo, it just sounds forced. I love this guys work but someone else really nailed it, this albums songs don't go anywhere like his previous work. It feels disjointed...

That being said, I love how he works previous Bilo 1.0 and 2.0 elements into this album. Maybe I'm greedy, I was just expecting more after Bilo 1 and 2 were on play non stop for me when they were released. Maybe it's a grower?


----------



## Fat-Elf (Nov 22, 2013)

Daydreamers is really growing on me. Great lyricsa and for some reason I'm getting a really strong Disney-musical vibe of the vocals between the male and the female singer.  Great song but I still think the ending is a bit dull.


----------



## Sebski (Nov 24, 2013)

I keep coming back to this and I've come to really appreciate Smile. Apart from the intro which is completely out of place, it's pretty amazing. That girl's voice is incredible in this and I love the variety she has - never really heard anything like it. The opera bit is a bit too much for me but I would really like to have a bit of an understanding as to what the song is about, if anyone could enlighten me...?


----------



## kamello (Nov 24, 2013)

Sebski said:


> I keep coming back to this and I've come to really appreciate Smile. Apart from the intro which is completely out of place, it's pretty amazing. That girl's voice is incredible in this and I love the variety she has - never really heard anything like it. The opera bit is a bit too much for me but I would really like to have a bit of an understanding as to what the song is about, if anyone could enlighten me...?



opinions, opinions, the intro riff of Smile is my favourite riff on the album  (also the tone is amazing)



btw, I bet Townsend probably has a shitload of songs with similar happy sounding riffs right? (apart from Life or Slow me Down...) would love to hear more stuff similar to that


----------



## Fat-Elf (Nov 24, 2013)

I also love Smile's intro riff and that crunch tone. I instantly thought about Townsend when I first heard it.


----------



## kamello (Nov 29, 2013)

bumpity, album is for free today for cheap bastards like me who doesn't own credit cards 



Bilo 3.0 | David Maxim Micic


----------



## rapterr15 (Nov 30, 2013)

^ You can still link your bank account to paypal and have funds withdrawn that way. NO EXCUSES!!


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Nov 30, 2013)

i tried to listen to this and i got to around 8:08 and once that guy started scatting i had to shut it off from laughing so hard


----------



## nicktao (Nov 30, 2013)

I really hope the vocals grow on me, or they release an instrumental. Fantastic musicianship and creativity but the vocals are distracting and awkward sometimes.

http://youtu.be/-t1WX9WXQZg?t=11m55s

That's just weird.


----------



## Taylord (Nov 30, 2013)

I've been following David around the release of Bilo 1. Awesome compositional skills and arrangements, and he can shred on top of it!


----------



## FarBeyondDriven16 (Nov 30, 2013)

Best album of the year in my opinion along with Living Mirrors by Disperse. Daydreamer is obviously the standout track. What he does the acoustic guitars and the organic instruments like the glockenspiel is so refreshing!


----------



## Winspear (Nov 30, 2013)

FarBeyondDriven16 said:


> Best album of the year in my opinion along with Living Mirrors by Disperse. Daydreamer is obviously the standout track. What he does the acoustic guitars and the organic instruments like the glockenspiel is so refreshing!



Indeed. Almost all of my favourite acoustic guitar sounds come from electronic records (which this isn't of course, but that interlude is similar to lots of experimental electronic music). Check out BTs Binary Universe for some more parts like that.


----------



## kamello (Nov 30, 2013)

EtherealEntity said:


> Indeed. Almost all of my favourite acoustic guitar sounds come from electronic records (which this isn't of course, but that interlude is similar to lots of experimental electronic music). Check out BTs Binary Universe for some more parts like that.




hey, this is nice! thanks for the awesome music 

I love this kind of electronica but I don't know the name of the genre or other artists apart from Jake Bowen and Tycho


----------



## Winspear (Nov 30, 2013)

Experimental electronic really, but that can be sooo diverse..Check out Dreamsura by Zachary Huff. Tycho is great. I love Fennesz but that's more on the ambient side.

Still running Bilo 3 daily - I think it's my favourite record :O


----------



## powerofze (Nov 30, 2013)

ya, I can't stop listening to this. This is too good


----------



## kamello (Nov 30, 2013)

powerofze said:


> ya, I can't stop listening to this. This is too good



4th time in the day for me


----------



## Ralyks (Dec 3, 2013)

By the beard of Zeus, this records phenomenal! Definitely dig the vocals in Smile too, but this whole thing is an excellent piece of work. Late entry for top 10 record of 2013 for sure.


----------



## schwiz (Dec 5, 2013)

This album has some serious feel. Overall composition, dynamics and musicianship are just amazing. Straight gives me chills when I listen to it. Loomis and Zytecki brought this whole thing to 11.


----------



## DiegusMaximus32 (Jan 8, 2014)

I wasn't too big of a fan of Bilo 2.0, so I burned a CD of Bilo 1.0 and 3.0 back to back. IMO it's an incredible one-shot music journey. I really get excited when I hear the thematic throwbacks to 1.0 on 3.0. Such genius composition. And I agree about Smile, the vocals were very off putting at first, but now I get chills EVERY time I hear the line, "Imagine you had just one moment. Where would you place it? How would you live it?". It's not only heavy musically, but conceptually. That's a very valid question, I mean if you had just one moment left, what would you do with it? 

It's the same with the first Bilo, where in the intro he has the little narration where he says if you're not living the life you want you're just drifting. And at the end, where he says, "If you don't see what's passing around you, it's as if you never passed through those places...at all...". Seriously incredible stuff. So much so that I decided to cover a tiny section off Bilo 1.0. Czech it: https://soundcloud.com/diegusmaximus/bilo-1-0-pt-iv-interlude-cover


----------



## Asrial (Jan 8, 2014)

DiegusMaximus32 said:


> ...So much so that I decided to cover a tiny section off Bilo 1.0. Czech it: https://soundcloud.com/diegusmaximus/bilo-1-0-pt-iv-interlude-cover



^Does that even qualify as a cover? 
But I got a reverse feeling; Bilo 1 was good, 2 was mindblowing, 3 was just slightly less awesome but still insane.


----------



## DiegusMaximus32 (Jan 8, 2014)

Haha probably not, I mean I call it either a study or a recreation. And I DID say it was a tiny section. His music is not too easy to decipher! 

Don't get me wrong, I really liked Bilo 2.0, especially Mbinguni Amina, but it just didn't jazz me like the others. Can NOT wait for 4.0.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (May 20, 2014)

Some great footage from 2 years ago of Bilo 1.0 Live!


----------



## SeaBeast (May 20, 2014)

That was sick! Thanks for sharing. 

The buildup starting around 4 minutes that leads up to that breakdown is my favorite moment in Bilo 1.


----------



## tomsargent (Jan 3, 2015)

^^^ Very excited!


----------



## Thrashman (Mar 4, 2015)

Sorry for the bump, but maybe someone here knows enough to be able to help me out (and thus eliminate the need for a new thread):

How do you get the guitar sound in the beginning of 'Smile'? It sounds like the 2nd or 4th position on an Ibanez RG or the inner coil-position on a JP6, but then again I'm no expert.

Curious as it's a sound I've been chasing for quite some time.. Thanks.


----------



## bigswifty (Mar 4, 2015)

^ My absolute guess would be single coil, fender model style amp with a drive pushed just to the point of breaking, played higher up the neck for a rounder sound. 

But I've always wanted to figure this out as well, so I'll try that today!


----------



## kamello (Mar 4, 2015)

I've never understood if by ''first'' position in a 5 way switch, people refer to the bridge or neck pickup  

but I get closer to this sound with the inner coils of my Ibanez (the position right next to the bridge only) 

David recordid this with his Ibanez, his EBMM JP6, and probably his strat, so it could be any of those

someone with an ask.fm account could ask David in regards this though...
David Maxim Micic | ask.fm/DavidMaximMicic


----------



## Thrashman (Mar 4, 2015)

Asked him through Ask.fm. Here's hoping for an answer!


----------



## Mattykoda (Jun 23, 2015)

Release dates are set 
EGO | July 12
ECO | August 02

And we get a teaser this Friday..... My body is ready


----------



## Flemmigan (Jun 23, 2015)

With releases from Plini and Jakub Zytecki already this year, this is turning out to be a very solid year for f***in' good self-produced prog. Can't wait.


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Jun 23, 2015)

I anticipate!


----------



## Triple7 (Jun 23, 2015)

Definitely looking forward to this.


----------



## Haun (Jun 24, 2015)

I've been waiting for this  Also looking forward to Bilo 4.0 that he said will be out later this year


----------



## Mattykoda (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## Opion (Jun 27, 2015)

Oh my god.


----------



## A-Branger (Jun 27, 2015)

farck yeh!


----------



## wankerness (Jun 27, 2015)

I miss the good old days when you'd get an advance single instead of a 5 second clip of a song on youtube with a bunch of graphics and a long intro. 

That five seconds sounded like SYL or something, though! I am looking forward to this for sure.


----------



## A-Branger (Jun 27, 2015)

I must say, I dont know if any of the guy/s related to this band are in this forum, but if they are a big thank you.

Bilo was the music that turn me into the new wave of prog and the whole djent music.

I have always been a fan of Dream Theater, and was also for Opeth and Porcupine tree. but Iw as almost "stuck in there"

I started to listening to a metal internet radio station (dont remember anymore the name), and they eventually played a song from Bilo every now and then and I was like Woooww I was looking for that!.... eventually I wrote down the name of the song/artist, and downloaded that album. Later when my friends at work told me about spotify, I search it, listening to it, and later I clicked the "related artist", and bam! it opened the door to waaaay more.

So a big thanks, and looking forward for the albums


----------



## Mattykoda (Jul 10, 2015)

The whole EP will be uploaded tomorrow


----------



## patdavidmusic (Jul 11, 2015)

Cant wait such inspiring stuff!


----------



## turbo_4i4ka (Jul 11, 2015)

Oh man, Scale the Summit, Tesseract and now this, and I thought Jakub's new album will be the only awesome prog I will hear this year.


----------



## jonajon91 (Jul 11, 2015)

Bilo:1
Bilo:2.0
Bilo:3.0
Destiny potato LP
Eco
Ego

Yeah this guy needs his own thread instead of a new one every time he puts an album out. Bilo:2.0 is one of my favorite albums and 3.0 is not far behind it. DMM is a phenomenal guitarist and composer. I think Eco/ego is planned to be more electronic than the Bilo stuff, but I heard that a long time ago and times change, I'm massively excited for this album one half which starts streaming tonight and the other starts august the 2nd I think (ill check that).

Eco teaser


Eco stream
*
[not yet]*


Also check out this fantastic artwork!








---edit---

Sorry I didn't actually mean to post this until the stream went up an hour or so from now.


----------



## JamesM (Jul 11, 2015)

David is NOT ....ing around with this one. Damnnn.


----------



## jonajon91 (Jul 11, 2015)

Stream!


----------



## Mattykoda (Jul 11, 2015)

I love how the ep sounds absolutely pissed at times. Brilliant composition and excited for ECO now


----------



## Galeus708 (Jul 12, 2015)

So, did Destiny Potato play UK Tech Fest yesterday? I heard nothing about them cancelling, but seeing as David has been posting stuff online the last few days without any mention of it, it seems unlikely that they played.

Perhaps it's to do with that trouble they had getting visas earlier in the year?


----------



## jonajon91 (Jul 12, 2015)

Visa trouble again, they could not play.


----------



## snissors (Jul 12, 2015)

Running to the stream now...


----------



## The Omega Cluster (Jul 12, 2015)

I'm kinda really not impressed by Ego. Really liked Bilo 3, but that sounds just like yet another melodic djent bedroom thing, uninspired. It's a shame, though, I had high hopes!


----------



## bigswifty (Jul 12, 2015)

Track 1, 3 and 4 are fantastic IMO.

Compositionally great, and the mix and mixing effects like dynamic panning and EQ sweeps are just insanely immersive!

The accordion solo and vocal solo were just out of control awesome


----------



## Flemmigan (Jul 12, 2015)

The Omega Cluster said:


> I'm kinda really not impressed by Ego. Really liked Bilo 3, but that sounds just like yet another melodic djent bedroom thing, uninspired. It's a shame, though, I had high hopes!



Do melodic djent bedroom things usually come with scat singing and accordions?


----------



## The Omega Cluster (Jul 13, 2015)

Flemmigan said:


> Do melodic djent bedroom things usually come with scat singing and accordions?



There are cool parts, but they really seem few and far between. At least compared to Bilo 3.


----------



## isispelican (Jul 13, 2015)

David did it once again, absolutely love it! There is some major orchestration going on in this one!


----------



## rapterr15 (Jul 20, 2015)

I really dig the EP. Tracks 1,3, and 4 to me are each fantastic. I really wasn't expecting to laugh like I did the first time Vladimir Lilac's bulubabaluabalub-ing kicked in. 

David's solo at 1:30ish of Devise is just lovely. He's got really interesting phrasing for someone in this scene.

Can't wait for ECO.


----------



## jonajon91 (Aug 11, 2015)

Tadaa, 5 more days until ECO.


----------



## Asrial (Aug 12, 2015)

I didn't really pay attention to this thread before buying and listening to the EP. But funny that so many people in here doesn't like Develop as a track (myself included, but not to a great extent), as it was shown as the lead track for the EP by David.

Only thing I personally don't like about it is its IMO "bad" transition from the buildup to its crescendo, the rest is gnarly. Also, Disorder is a masterpiece, no contest.


----------



## jonajon91 (Aug 15, 2015)

I personally think EGO was his weakest release yet which is not saying a lot, but this is all stellar so far.


----------



## Cnev (Aug 15, 2015)

I wasn't really feeling EGO but ECO is really nice. Enjoying it very much!


----------



## Humidfume (Aug 15, 2015)

Woa..


----------



## getowned7474 (Aug 16, 2015)

Wow! 

I normally wouldn't be a huge fan of pop/rock vibe ECO has, but I feel like its refreshing to listen to something different. It also is very unique in its own way with the pop/rock vibe, but with still sounds very much like his music. 

My favorite song was The Flock because of the pretty chords and melody but the conflicting bass and drums, causing an absurd amount of tension for like four minutes straight.


----------



## Nlelith (Aug 16, 2015)

Listening to ECO, and I really like it so far!


----------



## Fat-Elf (Aug 16, 2015)

The new album is out of this world. I purchased it with 100 dollars and I don't even think that's enough for this album. Good stuff.


----------



## CloudAC (Aug 16, 2015)

His music is really special, I hold Bilo 3.0 in really high regard. That said, I am absolutely loving ECO so far and im only half way through.


----------



## SD83 (Aug 16, 2015)

Never really took the time to listen to his music... I start to regret that a little  Just listening to ECO for the first time and it's awesome. Except for the vocals, but those might just take some time to get used to.


----------



## Matyrker (Aug 17, 2015)

Start from the beginning ^


----------



## jonajon91 (Aug 17, 2015)

^ god listening through the Bilo right through then these two albums will be amazing. BRB setting up a playlist.


----------



## Asrial (Aug 17, 2015)

Just listening to the closing section of stardust as I post this.

Holy... There's no comparison. If there is, I would consider Ego from now on a weird teaser/prelude for Eco, which seems to be a more streamlined and "clean" version of Bilo III. Still choking up from the power. Wow.


----------



## Gitte (Aug 19, 2015)

Them two EPs are not from this world!!! I am not able to stop listening to ECO at the moment. So much creativity and awesomeness put in 37 minutes!! Thumbs Up David!!!


----------



## gorthul (Aug 23, 2015)

Well I like Eco a lot more than Ego. I only really liked Develop on Ego and I could not bond with the other 3 songs, especially Disorder was impossible for me to appreciate. It is way too crazy for my taste and the vocal solo sounds more like a gimmick to my ears.

Eco on the other hand showcases a lot of lovely melodies and has far more memorable moments. I especially like Universe in a Crayon and Voda.

BTW: Anyone else noticed that the main melody in Stardust sounds a lot like the bass in this song?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kd5yDvGVqhQ


----------



## jonajon91 (Aug 23, 2015)

For anyone interested, You can get a physical copy of the Destiny potato LP in Japan now with three bonus songs.


----------



## chevymeister (Aug 28, 2015)

Okay, why did no one show me this earlier. Daydreamers has to be the most epic thing I've heard in a long time. ....in' legendary.


----------



## MrSleepwalker (Aug 29, 2015)

Here're few riffs from Indifferent by DP, that I've just recorded to show off my guitar tone  :
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/mrsleepwalker/please-just-leave-me-and-move-on[/SC]


----------



## patdavidmusic (Aug 29, 2015)

David just keeps raising the bar, far out ECO is such an amazing EP, blown away


----------



## rapterr15 (Aug 31, 2015)

The more I listen to EGO and ECO, the more impressed I am. I was in the same boat of some others in that I was a bit underwhelmed upon first listen of EGO, but there's so many layers to the music and the drums are so impressively done. It blows my mind that David programs them himself. I can't even imagine being at that ability as a non-drummer. Clearly he's a rhythmic genius, but damn. Writing all this, recording it, producing it... all by himself. I feel inadequate. 

Clearly David lives and breathes music and I'm thankful for all the people out there like him willing to live the life of the starving artist.


----------



## chevymeister (Aug 31, 2015)

MrSleepwalker said:


> Here're few riffs from Indifferent by DP, that I've just recorded to show off my guitar tone  :
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/mrsleepwalker/please-just-leave-me-and-move-on[/SC]


Nice man! Love that intro. Is that with a 6 or 7?


----------



## MrSleepwalker (Aug 31, 2015)

chevymeister said:


> Nice man! Love that intro. Is that with a 6 or 7?



Thanks a lot, mate! Glad you like it.
That's actually a 6string tuned to C and then pitched down to G#


----------



## chevymeister (Aug 31, 2015)

Oh wow, I didn't expect that. Sounds real good considering.


----------



## Fiction (Nov 23, 2015)

Anyone have any axe fx patches for Davids tone?


----------



## Watons (Nov 23, 2015)

Cool to now that a lot of people enjoy David's music as well 
I did a couple of solo covers a while ago, it'd be great if you guys could check them out , feel free to trash them all you want, I always welcome constructive criticism


----------



## Nlelith (Jun 26, 2016)

There's two new tracks available on bandcamp for free (three, if you count instrumental). Wallflower sounds like new DOOM OST meets Korn.


----------



## jonajon91 (Jun 26, 2016)

This whole project is really cool, it's is all done with cheap gear and stock Cubase plugins because he is fed up of hearing peoples excuses when it comes to not making music because gear is too expensive.
I sent him a PM recently and he said that he is up for releasing the cubase files once he has tidied them up. They're going to be so good to learn from.


----------



## A-Branger (Jun 26, 2016)

hes also doing a youtube videos of the process of it. So far there is only the intro of project and the track. Looking forward for the other videos, go and check his channel


----------



## Asrial (Jun 29, 2016)

It was interesting to hear his take on working on such a low budget. And there's A TON of really good hints and tips on how to sound awesome on minimal equipment. I think the sampling of a real snare is a bit moot for the sound effect vs effort, but I'm going to adopt the electric kit technique and put it to good use in my own recording regimen. Because holy hell it adds girth!


----------



## DLG (Jan 25, 2017)

Anyone interested, the vocalist from a lot of David's stuff, Vladimir Lalic, has a band called Organized Chaos and they have a new single out. David plays keys on it.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jan 29, 2017)

Got to see David playing some new music at NAMM, audio was rough but that's NAMM for you. Hope you guys dig!


----------



## Mattykoda (Feb 6, 2017)

March 2nd!


----------



## Dayviewer (Feb 6, 2017)

Yaaaasssss, really stoked for it!


----------



## jonajon91 (Feb 6, 2017)

Really interested in how this is going to sound since he's not doing it under his BILO series.

Also, is the general consensus of quality
Bilo 3.0 > ECO > Bilo 2.0 > Destiny Potato > Bilo 1.0 > EGO?


----------



## Asrial (Feb 6, 2017)

New album is gonna be dope!

And IMO, I think EGO got a bit of a backlash due to being paired with ECO, which was absolutely stellar. I stand by my opinion of Disorder being a stupidly good piece, and Devise closing it off really well.

Bilo 3 > ECO > "Mbinguni Amina" > Destiny potato > EGO > Rest of Bilo 2.0 > Bilo 1.0


----------



## Flemmigan (Feb 6, 2017)

jonajon91 said:


> Really interested in how this is going to sound since he's not doing it under his BILO series.
> 
> Also, is the general consensus of quality
> Bilo 3.0 > ECO > Bilo 2.0 > Destiny Potato > Bilo 1.0 > EGO?



I love EGO. One of my favorites throughout. I would probably say ECO > EGO > 3.0 > 2.0 > 1.0. Haven't listened to any Destiny Potato.


----------



## Mraz (Feb 6, 2017)

I'm looking forward to listen to the new record.. Bilo 3.0 and ECO are by far my favourites so far!


----------



## jonajon91 (Feb 6, 2017)

I was super underwhelmed with EGO, sounded like some serious bedroom djent with that DMM flair. Still had some super strong moments on it no doubt. I'd probably put it on par with Bilo 1.0, which just lacked the polish.


----------



## TedEH (Feb 7, 2017)

If nothing else, the artwork is cool.


----------



## Mattykoda (Feb 7, 2017)

jonajon91 said:


> Really interested in how this is going to sound since he's not doing it under his BILO series.
> 
> Also, is the general consensus of quality
> Bilo 3.0 > ECO > Bilo 2.0 > Destiny Potato > Bilo 1.0 > EGO?




It might (pending confirmation) be part of the Bilo series. If you look near the bottom on the right side of the clock tower you'll see BILO. Check FB for bigger pictures


----------



## jonajon91 (Feb 8, 2017)

Oh ...., you're not wrong. We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## elnyrb10 (Feb 15, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCoXQpPy0rg

New song perhaps? I was already super pumped about the new release, but this just got me little more excited

EDIT: apparently the song is called "Living Room"


----------



## MSUspartans777 (Feb 15, 2017)

elnyrb10 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCoXQpPy0rg
> 
> New song perhaps? I was already super pumped about the new release, but this just got me little more excited
> 
> EDIT: apparently the song is called "Living Room"



Watched that earlier. Can't wait for the full release on March 2nd


----------



## Asrial (Mar 1, 2017)

https://davidmaximmicic.bandcamp.com/album/who-bit-the-moon

It is out. Chewing my way through Damar. I need time to contemplate life.


----------



## Kaura (Mar 1, 2017)

Well, after listening to the album once, I'd say overally it's pretty basic stuff for being David's music. Nothing really mindblowing but not bad at all. Except for the last song which is definitely my favorite off the album.


----------



## Asrial (Mar 3, 2017)

After having it sink in:

It's great. It's not Bilo 3, but it's really hard to top that album, honestly.
"Someone else's hat" is warm in a lot of ways, which is a welcoming continuation on "Milk tooth". "Living room" really drives home the mood, and although the main melody is a bit cheesy, it's good, almost feels like a happier bilo 1.0 with less wank. "Beaver Moon" into "687 days" is a fun homage to the 500 seconds song from ECO, while adding some eerieness that removes some comfort, which works really well on a narrative level. "Damar" is weirdly Bilo-inspired in its eclectric usage of vocal sampling, but doesn't come across as such initially.
Leaping over "Nobody's perfect" and "When she crafts", as they essentially just segways into the main theme with some throwbacks and self-referencing. "Who bit the moon" is... Weird. It's grandiose and resolving, on an album that didn't really need resolution. As a singular piece, it's stellar, and I really love both the 4-minute mark groove, as well as the ending melody.

Great album overall, I'd say it is slightly below ECO, and still way above Bilo 2.0.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Aug 19, 2022)

Resurrecting this because David is one of my last semblance of the prog sphere that I can appreciate and listen to regularly still. Almost a full decade later getting Bilo 4 is going to be a treat.

Was supposed to be released this sunday, September 12th is the new release date. Can't wait


----------



## jaxadam (Aug 19, 2022)

Good news to me. Bilo 3.0 is fantastic.


----------



## Winspear (Aug 21, 2022)

I was about to say this thread has been criminally underused, but then realised...wow, 2017? I can't believe it has been such a long time since he put out a record. I cannot wait. He's really one of the best composers in this scene, such a unique voice


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Aug 21, 2022)

Winspear said:


> I was about to say this thread has been criminally underused, but then realised...wow, 2017? I can't believe it has been such a long time since he put out a record. I cannot wait. He's really one of the best composers in this scene, such a unique voice



I follow everywhere I can to keep up with his stuff, he's one of those content creators with happy surprise drops infrequently rather than anything predictable and I find myself enjoying that kind of release method more than anything.

Speaking of which, I was only going to check how many months between uploads he goes and I didn't intend to coincide with the release of this but he just dropped a single


----------



## ramses (Aug 21, 2022)

Jonathan20022 said:


> I follow everywhere I can to keep up with his stuff, he's one of those content creators with happy surprise drops infrequently rather than anything predictable and I find myself enjoying that kind of release method more than anything.
> 
> Speaking of which, I was only going to check how many months between uploads he goes and I didn't intend to coincide with the release of this but he just dropped a single




Simply amazing.

According to him, this is just a "simple guitar piece."

Fuck ... I'm not sure if I'm ready for the rest of Bilo IV.


----------



## kamello (Nov 24, 2022)

ramses said:


> Simply amazing.
> 
> According to him, this is just a "simple guitar piece."
> 
> Fuck ... I'm not sure if I'm ready for the rest of Bilo IV.


ready or not, here it comes


----------



## BlueTrident (Nov 24, 2022)

His pandemic vlog was super inspiring during lockdown


----------



## Empryrean (Nov 24, 2022)

I'm about to have this playing all hours of the day


----------



## ramses (Nov 24, 2022)

kamello said:


> ready or not, here it comes




You beat me to the punch!


Listened to it today, while driving to meet family for Thanksgiving.


Amazing, as expected.


----------



## CM_X5 (Nov 25, 2022)

DMM can do no wrong


----------



## Masoo2 (Nov 25, 2022)

bilo 4 and the debut ep from pincer+ in the same day <3

david is just awe inspiring


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Nov 25, 2022)

I gave it a spin earlier today, couldn't with all the cooking I had to do yesterday.

It is a fantastic way to end the BILO series, I have to digest it a lot more and give it a thorough listen. One of those album releases where I want to sit in a dark room with just my audio setup and experience.


----------



## Taylord (Dec 27, 2022)

Love the new record. Anyone know what gear was used?


----------

